# Feeding grain to pregnant doe?



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

People have been saying to feed small amounts the first 4 months of there pregnancy!!! I thought it was the other way around so I've been overfeeding just a little this whole three 2 1/2 months!!! What should I do? They are all big girls and should have no trouble kidding but I don't understand why you feed a pregnant doe little grain and increase a little before birth? Do you feed her the last week?


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

Two Alpines, a Togg, and two Nubians


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm kinda in the same quandry as you Sether -- I have a pregnant Nubian, a lactating Nubian, an 8 month Nubian buckling and an 8 month "NuPine" doeling (who will eat anything and everything!). Each one seems to have different feed requirements. Figuring it out and keeping track of it is daunting! I just read last nite that my lactating doe should be eating 3 quarts of grain a day to get her to her historic level, which is a gallon a day. I'm offering, but she's definitely not eating! And (not surprisingly) I'm not even getting a half-gallon a day. She kidded almost 4 weeks ago, but in her defense she's also gone thru a lot of transitions and stress since then. 

I'll be eager to see the replies to your question. Thanks for asking it!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree Seth. Suddenly I'm seeing more posts saying the opposite of what was being said before. Most baby growth occurs in the last month of pregnancy. Feeding more grain at that time would give more nutrients allowing the baby to grow bigger. Small amounts of high energy grain (or pellets or whatever you want to call it) can help stave off pregnancy toxemia....which is a problem that generally affects overweight does. The same thing can be prevented by providing energy in the form of molasses added to the water. 

I'm going to stick by my method of feeding grain early in the pregnancy to keep the doe in good condition and then tapering off to a just a little for the last month. We've had good luck with this method in our does and I'm not going to change what is working.


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

http://kinne.net/drostudy.htm

This study is geared towards dwarfs, however I can't imagine that it would be that different for larger breeds


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Zzpygmies said:


> http://kinne.net/drostudy.htm
> 
> This study is geared towards dwarfs, however I can't imagine that it would be that different for larger breeds


Great article, very helpful. :thankU::thankU:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We grain our does the first months of their pregnancy, and start slowing down a tad bit late in pregnancy. Right now all our Boer/crosses get at least 1lb. of grain a day & some cracked corn. But, they have hay 24/7 and loose minerals, and doing it this way, we've never had an issue. If does tend to have big babies, but kid easily, I don't worry so much, but for does who have average size/large size, and have any kind of issues, those are the ones I definitely worry about.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

glndg said:


> Great article, very helpful. :thankU::thankU:


Agree...very helpful article. Thanks!!!


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

Your welcome! 

I know everyone feeds pregnant does differently, and some have had success in doing it there own way, but studies are always helpful... Mainly cause they've done the work for you


----------

